# Breathless Agony road conditions, tire selection?



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I am reg'd for this and will be my first time on those roads in 20 years. Any feedback on road conditions? Will I be ok with Conti GP4000s? Anyone recommend going up to 25Cs or are 23 good enough? I heard there may be some rough sections of road on the BA website, and just want to be prepared. Thanks.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I road last year with brand new 23's cheap Os from REI.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

lesper4 said:


> I road last year with brand new 23's cheap Os from REI.


Thanks for the response. I heard from someone today that a stretch of one road is torn up and is unpaved. I'm not sure how bad it is, but am leaning towards heavier duty wheels/tires so I don't have to worry about flats.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah Oak Glen has a .9 mile stretch that is hard packed dirt


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

lesper4 said:


> Yeah Oak Glen has a .9 mile stretch that is hard packed dirt


Thanks - I appreciate the pic - gives me a good idea of what's in store. Doesn't look too bad, I'm looking forward to Saturday.


----------

